# Buen disipador para tda2040



## chechorueda (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola a todos, felicitacione spor este foro tan berraco ( como diriamos aqui en colombia) la verdad esta de maravilla, y han me despejado muchas dudas, bueno me he aventurado a armar un pequeño amplificador para mi pc, con tda2040, utilizare 2, para hacerlo en estereo, ya tengo todo pero me asota una duda, q disipador utlizo?, pues bien tengo algubnos a mi alcanse, me gustaria q me dijeran que disipador es mejor para lo q quiero, tenamos en cuenta, es un amplificador de 2 tda2040 para la pc, para conectarlos tengo que hacer un preamplificafor? o puedo conectarlo directo a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido, y asi tambien conectarlo a un mp3 o ipod, bueno aqui les dejo unas imagenes de los disipaores q tengo para q pues opinen y me ayuden a elegir el mejor muchas gracias!


----------



## jona (Nov 18, 2007)

hola
creo que el primer disipador que tenes es bastante bueno para el caso, aunque me animaria a decirte que igual te quedas corto, lo mejor es un disipador mas grande,puesto que si te quedas corto con el mismo el tda comenzara a distorcionar debido a la temperatura disipada.
para el caso de conectarlo a la pc, no haria falta un preamplificador puesto que la pc, tiene uno incorporado internamente(el programita para pasar musica(aclaracion no se nada de pc, apenas se como encenderla y estar aqui)player media o algo asi).
en todo caso si seria necesario para conectarlo a un discman o mp3.
saludos y suerte con eso.

PD:che y despues comentanos como te fue con eso. que tal suena.


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 19, 2007)

jona, gracias por tu rapida respuesta, osea que mejor utilizo el segundo disipador, el negro 
que es de un procesador p2?, puedo poner los 2 tda alli mismo,?, no se si estoy muy canson pero no me sirbe poner cada tda en un disipador naranja, osea cada tda con su disipador de los naranjados?, es q tengo varios de esos, bueno igual lo que me importa es la calidad, pero si se puede reducir un poco el tamaño seria mucho mejor, , bueno con respecto al preamplificador, si lo quiero conectar a un discman es necesario hacerlo verdad?, si esto es asi he pensado hacer uno con un tda1524A, puesto q es muy facil de hacer, si me sirve? gracias por su tiempo les agradezco muchisimo sus respuestas y sus ayudas, y por supuesto apenas lo tenga funcionando montare fotos y videos del funcionamiento para q los nuevos puedan comparar su potencia con respecto a otros amplificadores y asi puedan elejir, cosa q ha sido muy dificil para mi, y lo mejor es experimentar y ahi si quedarse con alguno, gracias.


----------



## Danielv (Nov 19, 2007)

Si esos disipadores son bastante buenos, yo desarme una fuente de poder que tenia quemada desde hace varios años y saque dos disipadores bastante grandes, uno lo conecte a un amplificador que me contrui con un tda2003 y apenas se pone tibiesito.

ese que treian antes los procesadores pentium 3 los que eran grandisimos tambien son bastante buenos.


----------



## jona (Nov 19, 2007)

hola
asi es el negro es el mejor que puedo rescatar de esos 3, ahora poner 2 tda creo que es mucho, pero con probar no perdes nada, si notas que calienta mucho vas a tener que reemplazar el disipador por otro.
el tda 1524 es sencillo de armar como decis, y aparentemente tiene buenas prestaciones como preamplificador de audio, tengo un par de ic aca en el taller, pero nunca les di utilidad, por falta de tiempo.
el pre es necesario si lo vas a conectar al discman o mp3, para el caso de conectarlo a la pc, como dije antes tiene un programa para equalizar.
en cuanto a los videos y demas te tomo la palabra.saludos y suerte con eso.


----------



## Dano (Nov 19, 2007)

Usa el disipador numero 2, si notas que se calienta demasiado, le instalas un ventilador de computadora  


Saludos


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 19, 2007)

bueno muchachos, primero q todo gracias por su atensión, ya compre todo, no pense que estos tda2040 fueran a necesitar un disipador tan grande!, estos bichitos como q calientan!, bueno pero tengo la otra y mas grande duda, con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion, de cuantos amperes debe de ser el transformador para q me funcionen bien los 2 a full sonido, la armada de la fuente es sencilla tan solo no se los valores del transformador  transformador, me gustaria que me ayudaran en eso, y pues con respecto a los disipadores, voy a conseguirme otro de los negros grandes para que no se me calienten mucho, bueno hay posibilidad de poner a estos tda como fuente una de pc, pero  pues como  veo en el datasheet, la fuente debe de ser partida, lo pregunto porque tengo varias fuentes atx, de 500w, aqui sin ningun uso, y pues queda mucho mas facil hacerle con una fuente de estas, ya q la tengo y me ahorro lo del transformador, aunque si el factor limitante de la fuente son los 12v, pero puede botar hasta 25amp, bastantisimno!, como para poner a jugar a 10 tdas creo, y es q pues aqui en colombia los transformadores son dificiles de conseguir, y pues toca mandarlos a hacer, y por lo quye he averiguado, sale un transformador de 17v en secundario y 6amp como  en 70.000 pesos como unos 30 dolares, sale mas caro que todo el proyecto, con respecto al preamplificador, aparte de tda q mencione, que otro me recomiendan bueno bonito y barato, que sea estereo, y pues la ultima para no molestarlos mas, si hago los amplificadores y no el preamp, y lo conecto a un ipod o discman, me suena el amplificador?, en este caso el preamplificador, solo estaria regulando el volumen, los bajos y los brillos verdad, o es pieza fundamental al subir la señal o algo asi para q los amplificadores la puedan trabajar , gracias por su tiempo a todos!


----------



## Danielv (Nov 19, 2007)

Este integrado utiliza +20-20v con una corriente de 1 amperio, si lo deseas estereo no te limites en 2 amperios, utiliza 3 por lo menos para que el transformadorr te trabaje tranquilo.... recuerda filtrar la fuente


----------



## leop4 (Nov 19, 2007)

che chechorueda no me podrias pasar porfavor el circuito del tda 2040 que vas a hacer grak


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

Yo le sumaria un pequeño cooler, con control de velocidad...


----------



## Danielv (Nov 21, 2007)

Esto de acuerdo contigo ciri, un pequeño ventiladorcito no caeria mal.....


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 21, 2007)

bueno pero pues no me han ayudado en lo q es, este amplificador lo puedo conectar a una fuente de pc,


----------



## Danielv (Nov 22, 2007)

Bueno el TDA2040 utiliza +20-20 si la fuente de tu pc tiene ese voltage claro que lo puedes conectar sino te sale transformador....


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2007)

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> Bueno el TDA2040 utiliza +20-20 si la fuente de tu pc tiene ese voltage claro que lo puedes conectar sino te sale transformador....



No olvides también tener en cuenta, la corriente..


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 23, 2007)

señores gracias por su paciencia, ya compre los componentes pasivos del esquema, pero me asaltan las dudas, primero, compre las resistencias a 1/2 watt esta bien?, y pues loc capacitores a 50v estan bien?, bueno ahora necesito mas ayuda pues el preamplificador que queria hacer no lo encontre, iba a utilizar el tda1524, me podrian decir otro para reemplazarlo, u otro que preste la misma utilidad, muchas gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 23, 2007)

Gracias a google hace  mas de dos años tropece con este cicuito de un Lm1875, lo prove y me agrado su control de tono y su potencia ( apesar del calor que producia), era fenomenal la inmunidad al ruido que tenia, en comparación de otros de igual potencia que provee, tambien lo ensamble con los TDA 2030A y con los TDA2050 pues son compatibles (solo pequeños cambios en el transformador ,R19,  Re19, DW1 y DW2), por lo que deduzco que el TDA2040  se comportara bien en esá placa.




-------------
  zopilote


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 23, 2007)

bueno señores muchas gracias por su inmensa ayuda, pero pues he descubierto que el factor limitante en mis proyectos es el amperaje que necesita el transformador, pues los componetes (2 tda 2040, y los componentes pasivos) me salen como en 2 dolares por mucho, pero el transformador me sale como en 20 dolares!, eso es inmundo, y pues me gustaria q me ayudaran pues lo q quiero es hacer un proyecto economico pero bueno, pues es un audio para la pc, me gustaria q me recomendaran un amplificador que no necesite tanto amperaje y  que  bote almenos 15 wats de salida, y que sea como los que tienen los sistemas de sonido 2.1 de las pcs, les agradesco mucho su ayuda pues es para un proyecto de la universidad y ya se me estan acabando los dias, GRACIAS


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 23, 2007)

y bueno otra preguntica, como puedo saber el amperaje q necesita el amplificador en la hoja de datos?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 23, 2007)

Para dos integrados yo he usado un transformador de 3 amperios (eso que quemo los parlantes que decia de 50W), si quieres que trabaje a su maximo voltaje +/-20Vdc tendras que colocarle uno de  16Vac - 0 -16Vac, que te dara unos 23Vdc y quitando la caida de los diodos llegarias a los 20Vdc, por mi parte te recomiendo un transformador de  2 Amperios 15vac- 0- 15Vac (los baratos no los toroidales).


-------------
 zopilote


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 23, 2007)

Bueno hermano chechorueda Te comento. En 5 oportunidades he armado amplificador con TDA2040 y TDA2006 y te digo que en mi caso no han sido mayores los problemas de calor. He utilizado disipadores de esos en forma de u (del tamaño de un TO220) y los TDA se calientan algo pero no como para quemarte, hice las pruebas sin fan cooler solo con la ventilacion de mi habitacion. Los probe con transformador que rectificado entregaba 19+19 VDC con unas cornetas de bajos de 8 ohm y 20W y sonaron calidad. Si lo piensas conectar al pc o al ipod no necesitas un pre (ya lo he intentado y suena bello), con el primero de los disipadores que muestras te sirve para los dos TDA cagao de la risa. Para un MP3 generico tal vez puedas necesitar un pre.


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 23, 2007)

Por sierto... Los probe estereo con un transformador de 3A 12+12V y mono con 12+12V 1A. Con uno de 2A y de 12+12VAC te sirve. rectificados te bota unos 18+18VDC


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 24, 2007)

Huy hermano gracias! esas eran las respuestas que necesitaba escuchar, me voy a poner a armalo a ver como me va!, y si pues el montaje se ve sencillo, muchas gracias


----------



## eskor_fdr (Jul 9, 2008)

hola, hay algo que no me kedo claro, el segundo disipador para un solo tda ?..o para los dos tda ? ....muchas gracias


----------

